# Bulking up



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hi guys, im 6 foot 4 and weigh 13 stone (169 lb) and i want to hit 220lb. does any one have a good eating plan that could get me to achive this? i do have creatine, but not sure on the times i should take this ? thanks in advance.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi mate

(169lbs is a pound over 12 stones)

Anyway first thing you need to do is eat 6 meals a day.

You need to eat at least 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight.

RATIO

40% Protein 40% carbs 20% fats

or if you gain too much fat try

50% protein 30% carbs 20% fats

Try and obtain all this via whole foods and not rely to much on protein shakes or weight gainers. (easier said then done)

Some good sources of protein

EGGS (EATS THE YOLKS TOO)

CHICKEN

BEEF

FISH, SALMON, TUNA, TROUT, MACKERAL

Other sources include milk, cheese, nuts, but ideally you wanna stick to the stuff mentioned above.

Check out his very informative thread for alist of good proteins, carbs and fats http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=48267#post48267

You will probably need to have a shake at some point in the day and I think postworkout is the best time, chug down some whey and casein mix with water as soon as you finish your workout.

As far as creatine goes, there are a few ways you can take it, loading phase for a week were you take 5mg 4 times day, or some people take some prior to workout and some straight after.

Do a search on google for creatine cycle or something and your bound to come up with a few hits.

Im sure jimmy, Hacks etc will have some good tips for you.:cool:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Great posts.

Creatine will help.

Overfeeding will help too.

Up the protein and carbs and fats (respectivly).

You will need to eat big if you want to gain.

Dont do any cardio.

Lift heavy and do low reps low volume.

Compound exercises only.

Sleep alot.

What you want to do is not burn hardly any calories.

Overfeeding will make you gain.

The body will be accostomed to the extra food so it will speed up the metabolism (body). The body is really smart.

Might have to stick to something like 2-3 week overfeed then back to normal.

Then 2-3 week overfeed then back to normal.

This might take some time but you will eventually get to your goal.

If you want to gain weight you will have to limit your calorie output and maxamize your calory intake.

So lifting heavy will help along with overfeeding.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good info, eat your ass off Carlos and you'll gain mate, no matter what your size.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

cool, thanks for the replys. this is what i have so far (unfinished) might need some tweeking

6am (I have this before i go to work)

2 Bowls of Alpen

2 Boiled Eggs

1 Peace of fruit

9:30am (I have this at work)

1 Glass of Creatine

1 Peace of fruit

Sometimes a full english breakfast/sausage sandwich/egg sandwich

12:30

pasta/ boiled potatoes/ or jacket potatoes

mixture of veg/ rice

1 peace of fruit

3:30 (back at home)

Cottage cheese/Red onion

pineapple

sandwich

1 tin of tuna mixed with mayo

Protein Drink

5:30

work out for an hour

7:30

Beef/Chicken/Fish

mixed veg/rice

potatoes/ boiled or backed

10:30

Creatine Drink

1 tin of MACKERAL in a tomatoe sauce

well there u have it, my eating plan! if u think i should be adding extra of something in there please just say. thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not bad the meal at 12:30 lacks protein tho mate,


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

6am (I have this before i go to work)

2 Bowls of Alpen >>>Make that 1 bowl of alpen with full fat milk

2 Boiled Eggs >>>Try consuming 4 eggs

1 Peace of fruit >>>Apple is ideal

9:30am (I have this at work)

1 Glass of Creatine >>>You dont really need this that early

1 Peace of fruit >>>Piece of fruit is fine

Sometimes a full english breakfast/sausage sandwich/egg sandwich >>>If you dont have this full english breakfast then at least consume 30g of protein, some cheese or nuts, even a glass of milk.

12:30

pasta/ boiled potatoes/ or jacket potatoes >>>load the cheese or tuna on the jacket potatoes

mixture of veg/ rice

1 peace of fruit >>>Some nuts or protein snack.

3:30 (back at home)

Cottage cheese/Red onion

pineapple

sandwich

1 tin of tuna mixed with mayo

Protein Drink >>>Take 5g creatine instead of the protein shake, I used to have this about 30 minutes prior to workout.

(I think your getting enough protein with your tuna and cottage cheese to bother with a protein shake, it will be more benficial postworkout)

5:30

work out for an hour

*Postworkout*

Have your Protein shake as soon as you finish your workout, try and mix the whey with some casein protein and water.

I dont bother with simple sugars after workout but a lot of people recommend it, try an apple.

Take another 5g creatine if you want, I experienced good results with this method.

7:30

Beef/Chicken/Fish

mixed veg/rice

potatoes/ boiled or backed

10:30

Creatine Drink >>>You need some source of casein based protein, cottage cheese, milk.

1 tin of MACKERAL in a tomatoe sauce


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks for that shib, would it be better if i mixed me drinks with milk ? and is it true that cottage cheese slows the digestive system down ? just something i heard. also a friend recomemnded putting a few raw eggs in the drinks aswell, would u recomend that? thanks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> thanks for that shib, would it be better if i mixed me drinks with milk ? and is it true that cottage cheese slows the digestive system down ? just something i heard. also a friend recomemnded putting a few raw eggs in the drinks aswell, would u recomend that? thanks.


I like to mix my whey with milk to make it take longer to absorb.

Cottage cheese might just do that. That is why Jimmy likes to take cottage cheese before he goes to bed.

Raw eggs are better for you cooked. There is an enzime in them that needs to be hit with heat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

I know a great company who are doing a mass stack deal at the mo, so this sounds perfect for you.

PM me for more info!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> I like to mix my whey with milk to make it take longer to absorb.
> 
> Cottage cheese might just do that. That is why Jimmy likes to take cottage cheese before he goes to bed.
> 
> Raw eggs are better for you cooked. There is an enzime in them that needs to be hit with heat.


i cant remember now but we had a massive egg thread a while back. The general feeling was mixed. Food poisining v convenience. You could stick the egg in a microwave for 2 minutes to kill the enzymes like Winger suggested.


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

The best advice I was given for bodybuilding was to eat at least every 2hours (3hours max) Try not to get sucked into the supplement world also, alot of products say they do lots of great things but nothing beats whole food, I don't find creatine benefits me much the only supplements I have are Whey and protoplex. Try not to get too confused also, bulking isn't difficult just eat alot, eat clean and eat regularly.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

well, i have been eating alot more than i thought i could eat thease last few days, but im getting into a habbit of eating **** (well not quite ****, but bad food). i have gained 2 lbs in just over a week, is this good?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well, if you are eating ****/bad food then most of that will be in the form of fat. Remember you want to gain as much muscle mass as you can without added fat. If you have been eating rubbish food i would say some or the majority of that is fat. But it shows you can gain weight, eat quality carbs, protein and omega-3's in the right amounts and you should gain more quality muscle mass.

Remember though, when you put on muscle you always put on a little bit of fat, so dont be scared of that. But well done carlos, weight gain is better than none at all. Keep up the good work!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

cant believe no one spotted the timing of his creatine. Should be taken straight away post workout so that your insulin spike due to your pw shake forces the creatine where it needs to go. No point having it that late at night. And if you need to take creatine twice then have one an hour before your session. personally after creatine loading you only really need one serving per day after training!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

philipebrown said:


> cant believe no one spotted the timing of his creatine.


Post 7


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

sup guys, gained another 2lb's last week. im starting to enjoy this alot better now i know i can gain


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Great news, now just to be on the safe side, measure your waist.......if it gets too big then you know the weight you are gaining is either fat or water, but I think if your sticking to a diet similar to the one I posted you wont be really gaining too much fat.

Good luck


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

keep it up carlos, great work!


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Couple of general comments that I have found usefull. Been bulking now for about 5 months, and have gone from 68kg to around 80kg (although on one set of scales I register 85kg), and have no increase in body fat. Eat often, eat well, and get plenty of sleep. I have to admit I do like to take the odd supp (Creatine this time round, but usually whey powder), and whether or not my gains are a direct result of these I dont know, but they do provide a usefull ego boost if nothing else. Cottage cheese before bed seems to increase the appetite for the next day, as well as give your body something to munch on while its asleep.

Oh yeah, and lift some weights.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice advice, i was going to post something like that as the gaining weight section temporarily at least seems to be drying up.

1.Eat quality nutritious food consisting of your basic nutrients. Protein, carbs, fats. 1g protein per pound of bodyweight. eat 6 meals + a day. Try to eat 30g protein at every sitting. Eat around 3500 calories to gain muscular weight.

2. Lift heavy compound weights (squat, deadlift, Bench) around 10 reps, every set to failure, high intensity.

3. Get plenty of sleep, 8 hours minimum

4. Supplement regularly creatine, glutamine etc to increase recovery, strength


----------



## mel (Jan 11, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> cool, thanks for the replys. this is what i have so far (unfinished) might need some tweeking
> 
> :lift: carlos the :beer: alco!!!! ha ha ha
> 
> u need 2 add ur pints in2 that routine love!!! he he he


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ignore that post..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> ignore that post..


lol, done


----------



## mel (Jan 11, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> ignore that post..


what dya mean ignore that post!!!

i'll be having words with you carlos when i c u!!! lol

infact tonight at the pub!!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yeh but your a slag and i finished you ages ago, so it doesnt matter


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> yeh but your a slag and i finished you ages ago, so it doesnt matter


This type of behavior is not tolerated.


----------

